# Ethan Oliver Ralph vs Geno Bisconte



## MvAgusta (Jan 4, 2023)

So it looks like our favorite fat rage pig is back at it again with waging more autistic internet feuds with randoms on the internet, in the year of our lord 2023. This time the Gunt has decided to attack Geno Bisconte, a comedian from Manhattan after Geno made a passing remark on Ralph being such a fat pathetic loser on his show:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Upon hearing that he was named on Geno’s show, the Ralphamalé, in his usual 5’1 wigger fashion decided to attack Geno on Twitter, raging and Hollerin’:


Archive / Link

(A reply to the tweet above)

Some more Ralph coping in the replies regarding Geno:

Archive

After Ralph went hollering on Twitter, Geno responded to the rage pig turning Ralph into bacon:

Archive / Link

Another year, and some more feuds for the Ralphamalé


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jan 4, 2023)

I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.


----------



## KKKaan (Jan 4, 2023)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.


The collision would create a black hole.


----------



## chudbere (Jan 4, 2023)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.


My dream match up is Lindsay Ellis vs Ralph


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 4, 2023)

Starting out the new year strong with a new Ralph vs thread. I hope this trend continues. We gotta get those numbers up (and not merge the threads into an unreadable shitheap again)


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 4, 2023)

Eatin' Ralph lol.  It's so obvious yet I've never heard it before.  The man wins on that one alone.


----------



## keytar solo (Jan 4, 2023)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.


An unchildable force meets an unguntable object. Whoever loses, we win.


----------



## draggs (Jan 4, 2023)

Geno loses points for rage pigging back, all you gotta do in response to a Ralphamale tantrum is lol he's FAT


----------



## FinnSven (Jan 4, 2023)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.



They shouldn’t have a boxing match. 

They need to have a greasy hog wrasslin’ match, in an actual pig sty with mud and all. 

They both will supply their own grease.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 4, 2023)

Wait till he finds out 3/4 of those followers don't exist


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 4, 2023)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Wait till he finds out 3/4 of those followers don't exist


False they exist but they’re all alogs and Ralph’s own fake accounts he uses to congratulate himself like Boogie does


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Jan 4, 2023)

Eatin' Ralph

Beatin' Ralph

Cheatin' Ralph

Tweetin' Ralph


----------



## Beef Elemental (Jan 4, 2023)

I've never seen a hog butchered so fast. He should have pretended to befriend the gunt, those are the best feuds. Yeah I'm spoiled.


----------



## Free Dick Pills (Jan 4, 2023)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Eatin' Ralph lol.  It's so obvious yet I've never heard it before.  The man wins on that one alone.



I was in Ralph's Discord back in 2018 and made Gator nickname me on the server as "Eatin' Walph"...

Just sayin


----------



## BrainProlapse (Jan 4, 2023)

I've never even heard of Gino Biscuiti but even still he's now the Gunt's enemy of the week


----------



## Fortyone (Jan 4, 2023)

Eatin' Ralph is my new favorite name for the gunt, I have high hopes for this shitshow


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 4, 2023)

BrainProlapse said:


> I've never even heard of Gino Biscuiti but even still he's now the Gunt's enemy of the week


Flat Broke Geno is also a lolcow, his theme song can be heard here





Here's some more info about Geno


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jan 4, 2023)

Of course he is cow all these faggots are just spilling their drama for money. Fucking attention whores the lot of them


----------



## Tiger Jack (Jan 4, 2023)

>I don’t have to swing from Cumia’s nuts to pay the rent like you!
No, instead you have to swing from Nick Fuentes’s.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 4, 2023)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Wait till he finds out 3/4 of those followers don't exist


90% are dead accounts from Gunts glorious gamer gate years. Geno could get more followers, with far more engagement, by spending $400 on bots. 

Ralph needs to look into engagement bots because regularly getting under 6 replies and 4 RTs on his glorious Twitter account is consistently hilarity for alogs.


----------



## urr13 account (Jan 4, 2023)

How many ongoing beefs is Gunt in the middle of right now?


----------



## CowPox (Jan 4, 2023)

On an adjacent note i've really been enjoying misery loves company lately, seems like Kevin Brennan is getting alot of traction these past few weeks despite his somewhat boomer tendencies.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jan 4, 2023)

Ralph, the way you act  like a 12 y/o girl, its no wonder Pantsu wanted to have sex with you. I know being the bigger man is impossible for you in any sense of the word, but if you were as much of a big dick alpha chad boss baller as you like to pretend to be, you'd ignore every Tom, Dick and Harry (especially Harry) that throws shade at you on the Internet.

However, here we go again as Ethan has another Ralphtistic ragehogging at someone for calling him fat, which he is, and which he has acknowledged on many occasions; but why should that get in the way of pig squealing to rile up his retarded fans....


----------



## Brutality (Jan 4, 2023)

The Ralphamale starting his year off strong


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 4, 2023)

urr13 account said:


> How many ongoing beefs is Gunt in the middle of right now?


This one, Stein, Kiwifarms and Josh, PPP and Kc, Flamenco, Augie Deorio, Airbnb, Harry Morris and Co, Vickers and Co, Mantsu and Rozy talking shit behind his back and undermining him, Gator, Cog and Dan, Metokur died, Lilahart, Ali Jamal, Rpg, and the wild dogs of mexico

Edit and odysee


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 4, 2023)

Eatin' Ralph makes so much more money, he has to hop Airbnbs in some Mexican hellscape patrolled by packs of dingoes with Soviet Era water rationing and internet connection that's shoddier than his pawpaw's grotesque nickel ring.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 4, 2023)

UCantCCPMe said:


> Ralph, the way you act  like a 12 y/o girl, its no wonder Pantsu wanted to have sex with you. I know being the bigger man is impossible for you in any sense of the word, but if you were as much of a big dick alpha chad boss baller as you like to pretend to be, you'd ignore every Tom, Dick and Harry (especially Harry) that throws shade at you on the Internet.
> 
> However, here we go again as Ethan has another Ralphtistic ragehogging at someone for calling him fat, which he is, and which he has acknowledged on many occasions; but why should that get in the way of pig squealing to rile up his retarded fans....


Ralph is a dullard, nobody is interested in his insights or commentary on anything. The the only actual “content” he can make for his boring ass streams is hollering and rage piggin. Being a trainwreck is his entire career and regular hollerings help keep the fire from burning out.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 4, 2023)

chudbere said:


> My dream match up is Lindsay Ellis vs Ralph


Not as far fetched as you might think, if Ralph is retarded enough to take the bait.
https://twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1610386307603378177


----------



## Telemeter (Jan 4, 2023)

urr13 account said:


> How many ongoing beefs is Gunt in the middle of right now?


How many people does he know? Yes, that includes people he's not hollerin at right this moment, but they all already have their entries in the Book of Grudges.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph is a dullard, nobody is interested in his insights or commentary on anything. The the only actual “content” he can make for his boring ass streams is hollering and rage piggin. Being a trainwreck is his entire career and regular hollerings help keep the fire from burning out.


He's been low energy lately, I think Juan from around the corner is cutting his cocaine supply but he's too chickenshit to do say anything about it and too addicted to quit.


----------



## dont talk to hubal (Jan 4, 2023)

Geno 'HOST OF THOUSANDS' Bisconte


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jan 4, 2023)

urr13 account said:


> How many ongoing beefs is Gunt in the middle of right now?


Given how fat he is, I'd say he has a dozen plain beefs waiting in the microwave


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Jan 4, 2023)

chudbere said:


> My dream match up is Lindsay Ellis vs Ralph


That would be Kino, Another BPD chick, another Pregnancy and the Nostalgia Chick  Abortion arch.


----------



## Bone Santa (Jan 4, 2023)

>okay go back to eating pig
Simple, yet classy retort.


----------



## Franken Castle (Jan 4, 2023)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Flat Broke Geno is also a lolcow, his theme song can be heard here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of RedBar, does Mike know about Ralph? Seems like BogHog would be the perfect candidate to become a new RedBar fool.


----------



## Elmo (Jan 4, 2023)

Franken Castle said:


> Speaking of RedBar, does Mike know about Ralph? Seems like BogHog would be the perfect candidate to become a new RedBar fool.


If Warski was able to get on his show, it wouldn't surprise me if it didn't take much for it to get to Mike pretty quickly through a few proper channels (if it hasn't already). Other well-known shows know about "the fat guy who got beat up in Portugal".


----------



## Keranu (Jan 5, 2023)

Franken Castle said:


> Speaking of RedBar, does Mike know about Ralph? Seems like BogHog would be the perfect candidate to become a new RedBar fool.


The Killstream was repeatedly brought up on Redbar on the classic Andy Warski episode.

To quote Mike: _"Enough of this Killstream! It's *SHIT!"*_


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Jan 5, 2023)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> 90% are dead accounts from Gunts glorious gamer gate years. Geno could get more followers, with far more engagement, by spending $400 on bots.
> 
> Ralph needs to look into engagement bots because regularly getting under 6 replies and 4 RTs on his glorious Twitter account is consistently hilarity for alogs.


Even as far back as GamerGate, Ralph was a fake news peddling drama merchant. 

Too lazy and unethical for anyone to leak to, so he’d make up his own stories before he even started streaming, back when his shitty blog was all there was. 

Ralph made Bryan Dunn look like the New York Times.


----------



## Beak Thing (Jan 5, 2023)

Thought it was funny Ralph went with "cokehead failure" to describe Geno. He must believe in the "takes one to know one" approach when it comes to insulting others.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 6, 2023)

Franken Castle said:


> Speaking of RedBar, does Mike know about Ralph? Seems like BogHog would be the perfect candidate to become a new RedBar fool.


On the most recent episode Mike said something along the lines of "This isn't the Killstream!"

Also a while back he watched a short clip of the Killstream when Chrissy Mayr came on. I'm trying to upload a clip but the tor browser is retarded.


----------



## MrGodSlave (Jan 6, 2023)

Franken Castle said:


> Speaking of RedBar, does Mike know about Ralph? Seems like BogHog would be the perfect candidate to become a new RedBar fool.


He seems to avoid cows if they get too much attention, and has said communities like IBS, Ip2, PodAwful and such are dirty and full of actual psychos. Redbar seems to understand it is all meant to be fun at the end of the day. Sam Tripoli recently turned up at his house and tried to fight him, I'd say The Gunt would go even further.

Edit: forgot to add his wife Jules has her nudes out there and he hates it. You just know what Ethan would do upon getting featured. "I'll make that bitch famous I don't give a fuck!!"


----------



## Franken Castle (Jan 6, 2023)

MrGodSlave said:


> He seems to avoid cows if they get too much attention, and has said communities like IBS, Ip2, PodAwful and such are dirty and full of actual psychos. Redbar seems to understand it is all meant to be fun at the end of the day. Sam Tripoli recently turned up at his house and tried to fight him, I'd say The Gunt would go even further.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add his wife Jules has her nudes out there and he hates it. You just know what Ethan would do upon getting featured. "I'll make that bitch famous I don't give a fuck!!"


Oh Christ you're so right. Jules' nudes would be the first line of attack. "Look at this another pathetic dying old man trying to get cheap views by
mocking the most successful show in the SEKTUR! Instead of a little Asian slave girl this one has a SLATTERNLY WHORE who's tits are out for the whole world to see! COULDNT BE ME!" - Or something to this effect.


----------



## SargonF00t (Jan 6, 2023)

MrGodSlave said:


> Edit: forgot to add his wife Jules has her nudes out there and he hates it. You just know what Ethan would do upon getting featured. "I'll make that bitch famous I don't give a fuck!!"


Where are they?


----------



## bile demon (Jan 6, 2023)

TheSockiestSock said:


> I am still waiting for the meeting of Pat Tomlinson and the Gunt. It is inevitable.


It's a real shame theguntretort.com doesn't have a contact form.


----------



## MrGodSlave (Jan 6, 2023)

SargonF00t said:


> Where are they?



From the Redbar thread.


> Eventually, a couple pictures of Jules' tits were leaked, which Mike claims were taken when she was underage, and that detractors claim were taken by Mike around the time they started dating, like is the case with the picture above. There isn't a ton of proof either way, but the contention around this makes me think it's better not to include these images at all, at least for the time being.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Jan 7, 2023)

I do like how even in a thread about Flatbroke Geno and Ralph beefing the conversation has turned to Ralph and Mike because Flat Broke Geno Bisconte just isn't interesting enough to really discuss even in the context of his own beef.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Tuesday at 8:30 PM)

Ralph threatening to "ruin your entire fucking career" is as impotent of a threat as his 3 incher. 

If anyone would give a shit what a retarded fat faggot deadbeat would have to say, they weren't the smartest to begin with.


----------

